# 82 acres for sale in Hardin county kentucky



## phrr (Jan 27, 2012)

82 acres,3bed/2bath home with attached garage. Approximatly 15 acres clear the rest is woods, with a large amount of mature oak,poplar,hickory,lots of cedar for fence post. About 500 ft frontage on a year round live creek. Has a good well with city water available at the road. House sits 1\2 mile off from road with a good gravel road to house. Lots of deer and turkey. Land is 24 miles to Ft knox, 18 to Elizabethtown, and 50 to louisville.


----------



## Worknman (Jan 11, 2012)

Any pics and asking price?


----------



## JustMe2 (Mar 8, 2011)

Or a link to the real estate site?


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Why have I heard of Hardin County, Ky. before


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

RonM said:


> Why have I heard of Hardin County, Ky. before


Abraham Lincoln was born there in a log cabin. (now Larue County)


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

A 3bed/2bath home on 82 acres [15 clear, the rest woods], 500ft creek frontage , I guess about $70k

Am I close?


----------



## shepherdtim (Oct 22, 2009)

There are some counties in KY where $72K might be true but I seriously doubt that Hardin County is one of them. It is a great place for a lot of reasons. I lived there for 11 years.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

ET1 SS said:


> A 3bed/2bath home on 82 acres [15 clear, the rest woods], 500ft creek frontage , I guess about $70k
> 
> Am I close?


If you're close that must be a really depressed area .


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Add good fences, and change the creek to riverfrontage; then the price would match prices in this area.


----------



## Worknman (Jan 11, 2012)

All good replys but not the right one,........Pics and price?????


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

No price, no link, no phone number or contact info and its a newly registered member and this is their only post. Too bad Im interested in more info because I doubt Ill ever get it.


----------



## phrr (Jan 27, 2012)

NO pics as of yet, I drive a truck and I am on the road right now, will post pictures when I get back home someday soon I hope as for price $330,000.00


----------



## phrr (Jan 27, 2012)

e-mail me at [email protected], Sorry about the lack of a contact thought I could be reached through my registration. My mistake.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

phrr said:


> e-mail me at [email protected], Sorry about the lack of a contact thought I could be reached through my registration. My mistake.


Just curious, but what are taxes ? I knew of a farm about same in KY w/really low taxes.


----------



## phrr (Jan 27, 2012)

Taxes were somwhere between $950.00 and $1000.00 that includes the subscription for the local volunteer fire department.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

phrr said:


> Taxes were somwhere between $950.00 and $1000.00 that includes the subscription for the local volunteer fire department.


It must be that different counties, or towns can have very different tax levels - woman I knew had 72 acres, couple barns, ranch house down by the Cumberland River & only paid $172/yr. for taxes ? Sounded like a pretty poor area, a dry county w/not much work ?


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

RonM said:


> Why have I heard of Hardin County, Ky. before


Ever seen Elizabethtown, the movie? Fort Knox is just down the road a piece. Or maybe it is the mouth-watering Bistec Tapatio at Las Chalupas that you thought you'd never forget?


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

Nice area, I lived at Knox and commuted to Louisville to work, we had a lovely 30 acres in Brandenburg but moved to Northern Alabama and had to sell, kinda wish I had not


----------

